# Promaster Softbox - help putting together



## martincregg (Nov 27, 2008)

Can anyone help me here. No instructions! This link shows the type: http://promaster.com/products/produ...ights&sm=sm2_2406&dir=&page=PROD&product=9191

Hope to post more exciting stuff later showing some of my recent photos - on a mission to improve.

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## DRoberts (Nov 27, 2008)

Did you try to contact the company and see if they could email you a pdf of the instructions?

What part are you needing help with?


----------



## martincregg (Nov 27, 2008)

I managed to find these instructions on-line which, although are for a different make, helped: http://www.alienbees.com/manuals/softbox_printable.htm.

Posting here in case anyone else needs help in the future. Crazy that there were no instructions.

Now I can start taking some portraits and asking for feedback.


----------

